# Is your billy just as sick as mine



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

I was wondering if your billy goat pees on his beard, legs, and then drinks it. He also licks his you know what, snorts and moans at my nanny's because he can not get to them. When he does get in with my nanny's he pushes them to the ground and wont leave them alone. My wife calls him a creature from hell and not a family friendly animal . I told her this is sexy in the goat world. I think it is funny. My wife wants to shoot him or sell him because he stinks.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That all sounds like normal buck goat behavior to me.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep...that's bucks for you!
The scent makes the does come into heat... sure isn't pleasant for us though.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, that is all normal buck behaviour. I actually don't think their smell stinks, it is just strong. I know other people think it stinks, though. My husband doesn't mind it much, which is a good thing. I mean he thinks it stinks when it is all over my boots but when we are out in the barn he says it isn't really that bad he just doesn't want the smell in the house (I don't either, lol).

I'm with you, I think it is funny. But then again i have been told that I have the sense of humour of a 12 year old boy. When he pees on his face then waggles his tongue and makes funny noises i laugh myself silly. Then again I laugh so hard I can hardly catch my breath when one of my does sneezes and rips one out the other end, lol. I'm immature and childish.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ :ROFL: I don't have a buck, but i'm sure all of that will make me laugh!

and really...anytime ANYTHING sneezes and rips one from the other end is ALWAYS hilarious!


----------



## circle_b_farm (Sep 13, 2013)

YEP, My buck acts the same. Very unusual when first seen, but common now. I allow Buddy in with the does every day, not sure if that is proper, but they all get along and it keeps him calm. He does scream like a baby though, even when I trim his hooves. Its funny to watch and hear.


----------



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

LOL. War pony you sound like me. I laugh everytime he starts. I knew this was a normal buck behaviour.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate trimming hoofs during rut.....


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

maybe it's "hooves".....let's just go with FEET......I hate trimming feet on those smelly boys......the last time I trimmed a yearling with the help of my husband the first thing he did was pee all over his face and give my husband an evil eye.....hubby was quite shocked as it was his first time witnessing that....lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol your wife sounds like my daughter. She is 4 and right now just hates my older buck. She sat there and watched him do all you have explained then jump on the fence and pee all over the other buck. If you ask her if she likes Gizmo its a mean no he is crazy and nasty. His new name is Mr nasty. 
My sister no longer likes him either since my 2 year old nephew walked to the fence and gizmo put his nose out to be petted and my nephew gave him a nice big kiss lol......never laughed so hard and never seen her so mad.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

kbluebkeman said:


> maybe it's "hooves".....let's just go with FEET......I hate trimming feet on those smelly boys......the last time I trimmed a yearling with the help of my husband the first thing he did was pee all over his face and give my husband an evil eye.....hubby was quite shocked as it was his first time witnessing that....lol.


I trim them just at the very start of rut, as soon as I notice them starting to increase in stink, then I hope and pray they don't need it again until january. lol. So far I have only had one who absolutely needed trimming while deep in rut, and his neck was too thick to fit in my stand so I had to tie him to the fence for it. He peed all over my shins every time i put his feet down. *facepalm* I am obsessive about keeping feet trimmed, but I will let the boys get a little long to avoid that especially now that I have a job off the farm. lol.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

This year it seems like I have to do feet every month they are growing so fast.....especially since we get rain every week several times and that is causing it's own problem.......so monthly trims have been the practice this summer/fall......

I just did the girls Aug. 4th and they needed to be done again on the 7th of September.....I looked at the boys (I have 5 at the farm) and said "oh no...."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very normal for a buck, it is something they must do, LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be careful around the bucks in rut! My big Alpine boy is really sweet and gentle, but, every once in awhile, he
thinks that I might be his girlfriend! He wants to rub his head on me, he has a scur and is strong. So, I make sure
never to turn my back on him, keep him tied while I fill his water and hay, etc. Then untie him and slip through the 
gate. Bucks are just like bulls, stallions, etc. They want to mate and forget they used to have manners! 
(and all you know this anyway- sorry, I got carried away...)


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yup ours do the same thing, We have one that sings while he he does it!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

My buck seems to store between 1 and 3 gallons of doe urine in his sinus' and releases it at the perfect time, it sounds like a whale surfacing for air.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Sometimes he goes missing and i will find him lying in the shade between two buildings, I swear I think he is hiding from the 13 does that are experiencing simultaneous estrus.

Look at him, he can barely hold his head up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

An experienced buck will be down right nasty during rut... and it's even more shocking to see a little fellow do the same! I have an almost 4 year old, an almost 3 year old and a 4 month old and they ALL act the same! It's even worse here because my little guy is just too cute and sweet that even when he has a wet chin, I still can't help but love him 

Depending on the breed of goats you have, rut is only a few months long...even here with my ND, my boys start at the end of July and are really strong til November then back to their sweet natured selves come February, though because they do breed year round, my boys still have those moments when it seems they can't make a puddle under their belly but would rather spray everything they can


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Howie will not only pee all over himself he will baptize anyone caught unaware.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ :ROFL: I don't have a buck, but i'm sure all of that will make me laugh!
> 
> and really...anytime ANYTHING sneezes and rips one from the other end is ALWAYS hilarious!


Even when I sneeze and rip one out the other end I laugh! lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im getting to the age where sneezing and ripping one out the other end can be dangerous


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^Never trust a fart...


----------



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

Farting around my house is normal and funny. I live with three females. It don't help with one of my nanny's rubs all over the fence to bug the billy. Every chance he has he jumps over the fence to get to them. We finally put a electric fence up and it helps.


----------



## nick220 (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you trim the Goat hooves?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> ^Never trust a fart...


  oh my....:slapfloor:


----------

